# Best looking P60 host?



## berry580 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, I'm currently looking for my first P60 host. Most of the ones that I've seen so far ain't visually that attractive IMO. 

Surefire's C2 Centurion looks alright to me. *But any more suggestion guys?
*
thank you.lovecpf


----------



## Petersen (Sep 26, 2009)

SureFire C3 

Jokes aside..... 

C2 or C3 would be an excellent choice, and Z2 is also favored among a lot of CPF'ers.. (unless you need a pocket clip)

own a 6P and C3-HA , the C3 being used the most, due to the pocket clip and lanyard attachment.


----------



## Tom_123 (Sep 26, 2009)

If we are talking about nothing but the look, I’d say the Dereelight CL1H V4.
Unfortunately it comes with a serious flaw.
The tail cap is very poorly built so the batteries will rattle.

Personally, I’d prefer the ugly looking Solarforce L2 as a P60 host, 
because it cost less and works flawless.


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Sep 26, 2009)

I also like the solarforce L2 and L2m.
It's cheap and 6P compatible.

Take care.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 26, 2009)

I think the L2 is very good looking, at least in the SS version, but it is a bit heavy:


----------



## stienke (Sep 26, 2009)

Take a look , Mallkoff MD2/MD3 and the Elzetta.
Good build quality and USA Made,so great customerservice!
I'm a little tired from all the Chinese lights, everyweek there is a new one.


----------



## daimleramg (Sep 26, 2009)

Solarforce A001 bezel with FM's 1C body


----------



## CaseyS (Sep 26, 2009)

daimleramg said:


> Solarforce A001 bezel with FM's 1C body


 
Who makes, or where do you buy the FM 1C body?


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 26, 2009)

Look at FiveMega 's Threads in the Custom BST forum here.

Im all set with my C2. Its the best looking imo

Crenshaw


----------



## Superdave (Sep 26, 2009)

i vote for the Z2/Z3 and of course the 6PDL


a C2 would be nice if it had the new style of clip to carry it bezel down.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 26, 2009)

C2 for sure! :twothumbs


----------



## Illumination (Sep 26, 2009)

daimleramg said:


> Solarforce A001 bezel with FM's 1C body



very nice


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 26, 2009)

Another vote for the C3...


----------



## berry580 (Sep 26, 2009)

SF C3....ahh... well i think making something longer isn't _always_ necessarily better... lol
Can C3 take 18650, or what battery configuration can it take?

I actually think the Solarforce L2 looks OK.... but it _feels_ ...... cheap, once i look at it for more than 5 seconds, it just reminds me of those cheapy $20 DX flashlights which gives me a nightmare.. lol

I'd rather spend more at once than pay a few times before its right.
I might consider the L2 SS later down the track just as a novelty item when i recharge my dough after my Ti rampage this month.

Also, forgot to mention that *I'd also like to get a host that can hold 18650s, although its of lesser importance. Prime concern is looks.*

Not really considering C sized cells, primarily due to weight. I'm not happy to go back to the Maglite era! 

As of now, besides the C2, nothing is really ringing the bells yet. 
With the level of competition in the flashlight world, I expected more choices around........... :sigh:

ahh well, I'm sure something will float up.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 26, 2009)

I suggest a Surefire C2 bored to 18mm for 18650 cells from ElectronGuru!

He is taking reservations now for them :thumbsup:

There are also bored 6P's


----------



## Ajay (Sep 26, 2009)

6p with Novatac clip and ultrafire tail. Very functional bezel down clip.


----------



## berry580 (Sep 26, 2009)

err... i presume C2 will be long enough to take the 18650 after its bored to 18mm, right? lol *im dumb&*

oooOOO.... thank you DimeRazorback, I think I have my next target now. 
OK, unless something EVEN BETTER comes along before im recharged financially. haha


----------



## gswitter (Sep 26, 2009)

Not the most practical P60 hosts (too narrow for 18mm cells, and most aftermarket P60 modules won't fit), but the build quality is unmatched. The 2-cell with a Surefire P91 and a pair of IMR16340 cells is a very nice combo.

(Both bodies have removable clips, but they're not visible in these pics.)

_Edit: The host on top is the MX-121, and on bottom is the MX-131._


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 26, 2009)

+1000 on the C2/C3...just get it, and then tell us how much you like it!


----------



## Tom_123 (Sep 26, 2009)

There’s also the Lumens Factory Seraph.
Personally I’m not too exited about the look, but as your taste might differ:

http://www.lumensfactory.com/cart.php

For more P60 hosts, you may want to take a look here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186661


----------



## yuk (Sep 26, 2009)

Am I the only one who likes the Dereelight CL1H V4?


----------



## Ajay (Sep 26, 2009)

Tom_123 said:


> There’s also the Lumens Factory Seraph.
> Personally I’m not too exited about the look, but as your taste might differ:
> 
> http://www.lumensfactory.com/cart.php
> ...




Those Seraphs are pretty sweet looking and come ready for the 18650, great price too (from lighthound.com):
Lumens Factory Seraph SP-6 LED 3 Mode Flashlight


2 cell LED 3 Mode Model with
D26-LED 3 Mode, 6V-13V Multi Mode Reflector Module (250 Lumens)
(5%-30%-100% with Memory Function)

• Tactical Cigar Grip Design. 
• 18xxx Compatible, Most Popular Brands, Pila, Wolf-eyes, AW Li-Ion Batteries
• Compatible with Surefire P and C Series. 
• Includes 2 Tailcaps, (Forward Clickie and Tactical Twisty)
• High Current Tolerance Forward Clickie. 
Can stand most of Lumens Factory incandescent lineup. (except for IMR series)
No Double Clicking
IMR series - must use twisty tail cap (included.) 
• Able to Tail Stand. 
• Lanyard Holes (Lanyard Included) 
• Para-cord Hole 
• 2 Stainless Steel Bezel Rings Included (Scalloped and Flat)
• Double O-Ring at Tailcap for Extra Protection
• Extra O-Ring Set
• 2 Panasonic Industrial Grade Batteries Included
• Fully Upgradeable


----------



## berry580 (Sep 26, 2009)

light*h*ound.com you mean i suppose =P

very good recommendation, it looks very tactical, and feels pricier than it actually is. It'll definitely be considered.

thank you Ajay.


----------



## Ajay (Sep 26, 2009)

berry580 said:


> light*h*ound.com you mean i suppose =P
> 
> very good recommendation, it looks very tactical, and feels pricier than it actually is. It'll definitely be considered.
> 
> thank you Ajay.



 oh yeah, I corrected it. Credit to Tom_123 for mentioning the Seraph first.:wave:

Let us know what you choose eventually.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ajay (Sep 26, 2009)

yuk said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Dereelight CL1H V4?



No Yuk you are not the only one. I almost bought the CL1H as second "real" light but got the SF6p instead. I just had to know what all the SF fuss was about. Dereelights are nice looking.


----------



## bkumanski (Sep 26, 2009)

yuk said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Dereelight CL1H V4?


I love mine. As far as the rattle goes, mine doesn't, but I presume its from the CR123s as they are smaller than the 18650s. BTW, these can fit and run on both. I don't have a p60 per-se, as I use the Dereelight pills, but a malkoff or similar dropin should fit too.


----------



## SCEMan (Sep 26, 2009)

yuk said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Dereelight CL1H V4?



Another vote for the CL1H v4. Well built with HA III finish, solid clip, forward clicky and accepts all P60 modules. I currently have an MC-E in mine but it's housed an M60, and other P60 variants in the past.


----------



## js-lots (Sep 26, 2009)

+1 on that lumens factory seraph flashlight. Very sharp looking flashlight.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 26, 2009)

Eric (mdocod) did a very in-depth review on it (Seraph SP-6) a couple of months ago.

If you haven't seen it before, you can read it here.

It seems like a very adaptable host and good value for the money, especially considering it comes with a drop-in.


----------



## baterija (Sep 26, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Most of the ones that I've seen so far ain't visually that attractive IMO.



I could maybe point you at one but visual attractiveness is a very personal thing. HKJ suggests his L2 in stainless as an attractive host. I consider it much less attractive than the L2 in Gunmetal or Black with a smooth bezel. Shiny :sick2: Everyone's taste is different so people throwing our lights that look nice to them isn't likely to find the one you are looking for except by random chance.

Maybe if we start over with some of the things you didn't like about the hosts you looked at and what's different or better in the C2.


----------



## orbital (Sep 26, 2009)

+

CL1H V1 from a couple years back, the anodize is _amazing_!






erns photo


----------



## berry580 (Dec 14, 2009)

hey guys, i've disappeared from the thread for ages, sorry about that.
As you's may have noticed in my sig., I FINALLY bought a Surefire C2 from bugsey meaning it's bored to accept 18650s! =D
But things ain't as good as it sounds for me. I have yet to get a P60 style drop-in. lol
As I want to exclusively use 18650, I find my options to be limited especially if I want flat regulation. So my question is simple:

_for those who actually uses these drop-in in a 1x18650 format, which drop-in is/are the best in your opinion in *actual use*?_

_Also, I want to know whether this would fit my SF C2?_ I asked the seller, he said it'll fit the SF 6P and 9P, so does that mean it'll also with the C2?
_I want to also use my C2 in a 2x18650 format, if the Solarforce extension doesn't fit the C2, does anyone know what would fit?_

My C2 currently has a z41 tailcap, and i couldn't press the tail button in regardless how the much the tailcap is loosened/tightened on the body, is that normal? yes i know about SF's click-on lockout feature, so should it work when without a drop-in? I just have this stupid fear that after i buy the drop-in and have everything ready, the tailcap _may_ turn out to be falt and couldn't be pressed in... lol is that possible??

thank you a lot in advance.


----------



## shark_za (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a black C2 I like a lot but the one thats catching my eye in photo's (aint seen it in the flesh yet) is the new Solarforce L2P.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nothing like a good ol 6P.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 14, 2009)

Leuphold or the mighty SF-C2.

courtesy of DaFABRICATA... 
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u184/dafab/011-30.jpg

M2 gets my vote.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 14, 2009)

yuk said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Dereelight CL1H V4?



No you are not the only one. I think it looks great and a great host for the price!

Even better with the anodizing removed to make it all nice and shiny!


----------



## berry580 (Dec 14, 2009)

i have to admit, the Surefire M2 looks fantastic too, in fact, argueably its even better looking than the C2. but i chose the C2 because its cheaper. So what differences are there between the two lights in features, besides that shock isolation thing?

can someone answer my questions from my previous post please?

thank you =)


----------



## pipspeak (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm with the C2 crowd. It's a unique and minimalist looking light. 

The Dereelight is OK looking but to me looks just like every other quality Chinese light -- too many lumps, bumps and gratuitous features, like it's trying too hard to look cool and functional.

I just got the new Solarforce L2 with type III ano and I like it, too.


----------



## leukos (Dec 14, 2009)

I have always thought most chinese lights and SF's C series are too over built and chunky. However, the 6P is a nice platform and lots of mods available:







My absolute favorite P60 host is the G2Z with some modifications. It won't work for a hot LED drop-in, but if you use a low powered drop in it is a nearly indestructible host:


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Dec 14, 2009)

berry580 said:


> I actually think the Solarforce L2 looks OK.... but it _feels_ ...... cheap, once i look at it for more than 5 seconds, it just reminds me of those cheapy $20 DX flashlights which gives me a nightmare.. lol



have you seen the HAIII version? i think it looks quite an improvement over the L2P



http://www.sbflashlights.com/Solarforce-Lights/Solarforce-L2p-p44.html


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 14, 2009)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> have you seen the HAIII version? i think it looks quite an improvement over the L2P
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sbflashlights.com/Solarforce-Lights/Solarforce-L2p-p44.html



x2, the typeIII version is as good as any Surefire I own in terms of fit/feel/finish and heft. A bit "plain" looking or I would have nominated it for this thread.

IMHO of course


----------



## Jason_Tx (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## joshconsulting (Dec 14, 2009)

The L2p. I'll take the HAIII for $26 new off of Ebay over a $60 HAII Surfire P6 any day :thumbsup:


----------



## baterija (Dec 14, 2009)

berry580 said:


> My C2 currently has a z41 tailcap, and i couldn't press the tail button in regardless how the much the tailcap is loosened/tightened on the body, is that normal? yes i know about SF's click-on lockout feature, so should it work when without a drop-in? I just have this stupid fear that after i buy the drop-in and have everything ready, the tailcap _may_ turn out to be falt and couldn't be pressed in... lol is that possible??



It is possible....all of them work that way. It doesn't click on. It's simply a momentary push button with constant on coming from twisting the tailcap.


----------



## berry580 (Dec 14, 2009)

no no, i don't mean my current one couldn't be clicked on, i mean i couldn't even momentarily press the button in. (i don't have a drop-in installed)
you get what i mean? is that normal?

update: ok, i shifted my questions to here
Maybe i should just leave this thread for "Best looking P60 host" enthusiasts. =)


----------



## txgp17 (Dec 14, 2009)

Z2


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 14, 2009)

swrdply400mrelay said:


> have you seen the HAIII version? i think it looks *quite an improvement over the L2P*
> 
> http://www.sbflashlights.com/Solarforce-Lights/Solarforce-L2p-p44.html


The HA III version *IS* the L2P


----------



## jblackwood (Dec 15, 2009)

bkumanski said:


> I love mine. As far as the rattle goes, mine doesn't, but I presume its from the CR123s as they are smaller than the 18650s. BTW, these can fit and run on both. I don't have a p60 per-se, as I use the Dereelight pills, but a malkoff or similar dropin should fit too.



I love mine too and was about to point out that sometimes the batteries rattle if you use two cells. That's the price you pay (sometimes) for using a host that doesn't need boring to fit an 18650, which I personally favor. I prefer both the look and feel of both the Dereelight bodies and tailcaps than the Surefire. Also, if anyone is keeping score, I prefer the Elzetta shape over the MD2. Not only does it look cool, their tailcap is really responsive and the body just feel plain good in your hand. There's antiroll on the Elzetta as well, which is important to me. There's no clip on either, but that's what holsters were created for!

So yeah, getting back to the original topic, I used to favor my CL1H, v.4 for it's looks, but ever since I got the Elzetta, it's been my favorite. As far as the MD2, I'll grant that if feels great and works excellently, and all, but it's pretty ugly . . . or at least plain. Heck, the Surefire 6P has more personality.

And yes, Malkoff dropins work beautifully in the CL1H v.4.


----------



## jblackwood (Dec 15, 2009)

Full disclosure: 
I'm a sci-fi nerd. The Elzetta, to me, looks like something you'd find on a Klingon ship. But hey, this thread is about looks, isn't it? Just my two cents. I gather many CPFers aren't into sci-fi, or at least balance it out with healthy, manly stuff like camping and sports (neither of which tickle my pickle) so a sci-fi looking light might not look good to them. Heck, look at the Husky 2D! I seem to be one of the only people who rushed to their Home Depot BECAUSE of it's looks and not despite them.


----------



## SCEMan (Dec 15, 2009)

jblackwood said:


> I love mine too and was about to point out that sometimes the batteries rattle if you use two cells.



Slide a rolled business card in the body - no rattle...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 15, 2009)

The *SureFire Z2 Black-HA* from ElectronGuru.


----------



## choaticwhisper (Dec 15, 2009)

SCEMan said:


> Slide a rolled business card in the body - no rattle...


Also if you lose it maybe it will get returned.

But I vote for the Surefire C2 as best looking. But I carry a SolarForce L2m(extended) wish I had a new L2p


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 18, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The *SureFire Z2 Black-HA* from ElectronGuru.




*Z3 Black-HA* is pretty sweet too:


----------



## kimck99 (Dec 18, 2009)

Interesting thread as I was in the same boat a month ago. Looked at many lights suggested in the P60 host thread and after weeks of looking online, searching the forum for input, I selected the Surefire C2 and Solarforce L2P. I considered the Seraph but the finish didn't suite me.

Now I am considering the Surefire Z2. Off topic but anyone have good suggestions for a 1xRCR123 host? Not interested in the Solarforce L2m. Thought about Surefire e2x series with a E2C adapter but can't seem to find where the e2c adapters are available. TnC has only one color available but looking to try to keep the color all the same from tail, body, to bezel.

Thanks


----------



## mknewman (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree, no joshing around! I also like my FiveMega C size bodies for longer runtimes though.









joshconsulting said:


> The L2p. I'll take the HAIII for $26 new off of Ebay over a $60 HAII Surfire P6 any day :thumbsup:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 19, 2009)

kimck99 said:


> Thought about Surefire e2x series with a E2C adapter but can't seem to find where the e2c adapters are available.



I'll be bringing a few to my parts thread, in both black and tan. 
The black is matte and the tan is like a deliberate/strong Natural.

Another option is Nite's/FMs 3P body.


----------



## leukos (Dec 19, 2009)

kimck99 said:


> Off topic but anyone have good suggestions for a 1xRCR123 host?


 
I like these one cell mods: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2849204&postcount=44


----------



## nfetterly (Dec 19, 2009)

leukos said:


> I like these one cell mods: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2849204&postcount=44



My FAVORITE drop in is moddoo / electron guru triple with three levels. Not a flood, not a single hot spot. Just lots of light - while still not being a flood. Need to us it to see what I mean. I'm using mine in a bored 6P - with a SF clicky tailcap. I have a second one coming in a HAIII 6P


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 21, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> *Z3 Black-HA* is pretty sweet too:


Outstanding!

Great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is my 3P parts and it is the same lengh as a Malkoff Twistie too or soo.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 22, 2009)

How about a weaponlight that is P60 compatible. The best looking does it count?


----------



## berry580 (Dec 22, 2009)

......... wtf? where did you get that from? =O

For the one in the picture, looks like the light is limited ro CR123/16340s.

of course weapon mounted lights count, as *ANY* P60 host counts. No offense, but the one shown is quite uninspiring IMO.


----------



## kimck99 (Dec 22, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> I'll be bringing a few to my parts thread, in both black and tan.
> The black is matte and the tan is like a deliberate/strong Natural.
> 
> Another option is Nite's/FMs 3P body.


 
Looking forward to seeing your offering. In the meanwhile, I am looking at the FiveMega's products. 




leukos said:


> I like these one cell mods: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2849204&postcount=44


 
Wow, that looks nice. I'm not quite there to mod anything. Just ventured into the drop-in world. But if someone is selling the mini G2's, I may be interested.

Thanks


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 22, 2009)

berry580 said:


> ......... wtf? where did you get that from? =O
> 
> For the one in the picture, looks like the light is limited ro CR123/16340s.
> 
> of course weapon mounted lights count, as *ANY* P60 host counts. No offense, but the one shown is quite uninspiring IMO.


 

The weaponlight is not as good as Defabricas P60 compatible variants....Where are you Defab???

Now,
The sub 3in Surefire 3P parts is a single cell cr123 P60 hosts.

It is a 6P clickie with a Surefire A21 housing body and the head is off that very same weaponlight you see in the pic. Yup, just unscrewed the bezel off the weaponlight and it screwed in to my A21 perfectly. If you look closely you can see the Malkoff P7 P60 drop-in inside


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 23, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Great job



Here's the Z3-HA-BK, DimeRazorback edition:


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 25, 2009)

The Surefire M2 just prior to the current model is the best looking IMO...








berry580 said:


> Hi, I'm currently looking for my first P60 host. Most of the ones that I've seen so far ain't visually that attractive IMO.
> 
> Surefire's C2 Centurion looks alright to me. *But any more suggestion guys?
> *
> thank you.lovecpf


----------



## revance (Jan 16, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> How about a weaponlight that is P60 compatible. The best looking does it count?



Pictures of Glocks have no place in a thread with the words "Best looking" in the title 

Put that sucker on a Sig and you'll get my vote.


----------



## mitch168 (Feb 13, 2010)

g2l:candle:


----------



## easilyled (Feb 13, 2010)

How about a solid, chunky 6Al4V Ti 18500 host?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Feb 14, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> Here's the Z3-HA-BK, DimeRazorback edition



Man, I love this thing! :devil:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Feb 19, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Man, I love this thing! :devil:



I like my Z2, too:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 19, 2010)

easilyled said:


> How about a solid, chunky 6Al4V Ti 18500 host?


 

Who built that??


----------



## easilyled (Feb 19, 2010)

cmacclel. 
I am running it with an IMR 18500 and a nailbender SST90 P60.






In the next picture its in the middle of 2 other Mac Ti lights.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 19, 2010)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> CL1H V1 from a couple years back, the anodize is _amazing_!
> 
> ...



is this light still available anywhere?

It looks like an amazing typeIII finish.

thanks


----------



## turboBB (Feb 19, 2010)

IMO, Solarforce L2m SS SE is pretty neat looking. Weighs a TON though (11.03oz or 312.7g w/Tenergy 18650 bty), not to mention SS is very poor conductor of heat...














(currently installed w/Nailbender's XPG-R5 drop-in)

















Special thanks to Jason @ SBFlashlights for getting this "silly" number for me:


----------



## 737mech (Feb 19, 2010)

I think the FM 1x26500 hosts with a SF M2 bezel are just awesome. The FM knurling is pretty wicked! I have a Malkoff M30W in it right now and it is a great thrower.


----------



## berry580 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey guys, just wondering if M2's head will fit onto C2' body properly, does anyone know?

Thank you


----------



## SunStar (Feb 19, 2010)

The M2 and C2 bodies are identical in build and the bezels are completely interchangeable. The M2 is essentially a C2 with shock isolated bezel and dual tail o-rings. You may want to check pricing on a C2 and pricing on an M2 bezel. You may find it cheaper to purchase them separately (depending on dealer). That gives you the best of both. You may find that you prefer the smaller bezel of the C2. Also, heat transfer is better with the C2 bezel. Just some thoughts... both are great in my opinion.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just acquired my first Surefire, a incan G2. I got it because I wanted to try out and learn some modding. I like this! What head and drop-in is this? Can you get clicky switches for the G2"s?



mitch168 said:


> g2l:candle:


----------



## Kevin1322 (Feb 23, 2010)

I like mine. Solarforce L2P body, A001 head, and L2-S4 clickie switch, running a Nailbender dual XP-G R4 with an 18650.




[/img]


----------



## Vesper (Feb 23, 2010)

I love the solid utilitarian look of the MD3. The Solarforce tailcap and Surefire combat ring make it near-perfect for me.


----------



## flashfiend (Feb 23, 2010)

My meager offering. FiveMega 1x26650 'C' Host and Finhead w/ Nailbender sst-90.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Feb 23, 2010)

A mildly modified 6P:


----------



## daimleramg (Feb 23, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> A mildly modified 6P:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I'm starting to think with all your pics, your a part time shutter bug?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 2, 2010)

daimleramg said:


> I'm starting to think with all your pics, your a part time shutter bug?



I've been doing it a very long time, but never professionally. I actually didn't think much of it until joining CPF. Then I suddenly had a special power.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 2, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> I actually didn't think much of it until joining CPF. Then I suddenly had a special power.


Remember to *Use The Force* wisely. :thumbsup:


----------



## mitch168 (Mar 3, 2010)

signalprick said:


> Just acquired my first Surefire, a incan G2. I got it because I wanted to try out and learn some modding. I like this! What head and drop-in is this? Can you get clicky switches for the G2"s?




the stock p60l with the crenelated ss bezel from xenoled. its my everyday carry, rugged, cheap and light. For the switches, i think you can, look for electronguru. he sells McClikys for the g2's

deal extreme drop in just arrived in the mail today. it works great with the g2l. almost as same as the malkoff m60 bigger hot spot and more throw, no rings. nice ramping mode. Only $11.39 free shipping. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17593


----------



## curtispdx (Mar 3, 2010)

easilyled said:


> How about a solid, chunky 6Al4V Ti 18500 host?





I think you win. :bow:


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 3, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> is this light still available anywhere?
> 
> It looks like an amazing typeIII finish.



Dereelight is up to version 4 now, which is available only in black. Only v1 was available in that OD green HA-III; I have one just like that, and yeah, it's pretty sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## bspofford (Mar 3, 2010)

yuk said:


> Am I the only one who likes the Dereelight CL1H V4?


Nope. I have just about every P60 host made and also think Dereelight is at the top.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 3, 2010)

curtispdx said:


> I think you win. :bow:



Thanks, I think so too, but then I'm biased. :naughty:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 4, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Remember to *Use The Force* wisely. :thumbsup:



Who, me?


----------



## BigHonu (Mar 4, 2010)

EG has some killer stuff for sure! 

6P is always going to be a classic.

FM bodies with the right heads are lookers as well.


----------



## Unclemonkey (Mar 4, 2010)

Crenshaw said:


> Look at FiveMega 's Threads in the Custom BST forum here.
> 
> Im all set with my C2. Its the best looking imo
> 
> Crenshaw



I like the c2 myself. Where's the best place to get one?


----------



## carl (Jun 19, 2010)

I wish:

1) the SF C2 had a proper bezel down clip. 
2) FM would make the 26650 "C" host into a 18650/P60 host


----------



## carl (Jun 19, 2010)

Kevin1322 said:


> I like mine. Solarforce L2P body, A001 head, and L2-S4 clickie switch, running a Nailbender dual XP-G R4 with an 18650.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How long is that?

Those are all Solarforce parts?

How did you get the individual pieces.

thanks


----------



## fatmother123 (Jun 20, 2010)

carl said:


> How long is that?
> 
> Those are all Solarforce parts?
> 
> ...


That's a Solarforce L2P with crenulated bezel (can't tell what kind), Solarforce A001 head (comes with the klingon attack bezel), and Solarforce version 4 forward click switch.

http://www.lighthound.com/Solar-For...8650--L2-Host-HA-III-Black-Finish_p_3473.html
http://www.lighthound.com/Solarforc...s-SureFire-and-GampP-Flashlights-_p_2811.html
http://www.lighthound.com/Solarforc...--Black-Anodized-Finish-version-4_p_3239.html


----------



## carl (Jun 24, 2010)

fatmom,
thanks for the links!


----------



## carl (Jun 24, 2010)

Has anyone tried to mod a non-P60 host and machine it into a P60 host?
I was thinking about the Jetbeam III M or a Fenix.


----------



## carl (Jun 24, 2010)

Regarding the Dereelight CL1H V4, have the following problems mentioned here on CPF been fixed?

1) Aluminum too soft.
2) HA chipping off too easily.
3) Tailcap threads too thin and easily worn.
4) Clip set-screw threads too easily stripped.
5) battery compartment bore is too large - battery rattle.


----------



## red02 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just for difference, I nominate the Dereelight Javelin.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 25, 2010)

Definately a matter of personal taste. Here's my pick 'n' mix Solarforce L2 with 18650, UCL lens and S4 tailcap.


----------



## carl (Jun 25, 2010)

zatoichi,
1) what is the total length of your light?
2) Are all the threads at head and tail hard anodized (both mating threads)?
3) Are all the parts of high quality machining, in your opinion?
4) what P60 pill are you running?
5) does it get hot on high?

thanks.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jun 25, 2010)

carl said:


> zatoichi,
> 1) what is the total length of your light?
> 2) Are all the threads at head and tail hard anodized (both mating threads)?
> 3) Are all the parts of high quality machining, in your opinion?
> ...



152mm in length

Sorry, I can't tell you for sure about the adonizing.

Everything is very well machined in my opinion. It's one of the things that first impressed me about Solarforce products. 

IIRC it has a DX R2 single mode in it. The 3.7 - 18v one.
It does get warm after a few minutes, with it being a single mode it's only every used on high, but I've never used it for long periods. After 5 minutes it's warm but not uncomfortable to hold. The drop-in is shimmed with aluminium strips to improve heat transfer to the body.

The only 'flaw' I've noticed with this whole setup is the clicky feels slightly mushy. However I have 2 similar setups (one with lithium primaries I keep in a BoB), both with the S4 clickies and they've never failed, you just don't feel much of a positive click. On the plus side, momentary on only takes a light press, and it's not easy to accidentally switch it to constant on. They do tail stand.

I will buy a nicer drop-in for it one day.


----------



## kengps (Jun 25, 2010)

pipspeak said:


> I'm with the C2 crowd. It's a unique and minimalist looking light.
> 
> The Dereelight is OK looking but to me looks just like every other quality Chinese light -- too many lumps, bumps and gratuitous features, like it's trying too hard to look cool and functional.


To me....the dereelights, especially the bigger ones, all remind me of galvanized plumbing pipe. I'd be afraid to carry one onto the airlines. Probably get mistaken for a pipe bomb.


----------



## carl (Jun 25, 2010)

zatoichi,
thanks for the info! I'm looking for a host and can't make up my mind but the solarforce looks good.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 25, 2010)

My latest effort:









​


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 25, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> My latest effort:


 



*SHWING!!!!*oo::naughty:


----------



## kengps (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so torn.......Always loved the Z2's. Got a C2 on trade, because I wanted the head it came with. Now I've taken a liking to the C2 more than I ever thought I would. These two have to be the most beautiful P60 host there are. Anything else is just bumps, and spikes, and curves, and fins....just for the sake of trying to look cool. Hard to beat the beauty of pure functional design in my opinion.


----------



## sfca (Jun 25, 2010)

C2D. I pay homage to the man who made this first :huh:



ElectronGuru said:


> Looks a treat to me:


----------



## nuphoria (Jun 25, 2010)

That is a great looking body 

I'm a newbie with serious P60 lust going on... just ordered an Ultrafire L2 SS to play around with, but I've got a feeling this thread will ensure it's the first of many!


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 25, 2010)

I see some Ti and Stainless Steel P60 hosts, but are these not considered bad for heat transfer????

If that is the case I say the Z2 in Orange, HA Type III, or White by Moddoo are the best looking and best overall.:twothumbs


----------



## carl (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree the C2 sure does look good indeed. 

1) Are there bezel-down clips for the C2 that fit the original clip slot?

2) How does that bezel-up clip work in actual usage? Bezel-up for a tailcap button seems backwards or am i missing something here?


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 26, 2010)

Man, I'm such a slacker. Thanks guys for answering questions for me.


----------



## sfca (Jun 26, 2010)

carl said:


> I agree the C2 sure does look good indeed.
> 
> 1) Are there bezel-down clips for the C2 that fit the original clip slot?
> 
> 2) How does that bezel-up clip work in actual usage? Bezel-up for a tailcap button seems backwards or am i missing something here?



1) Yeah you can try the LX2 clip.
There is an aftermarket bezel down clip for the 6P @ custom/modified forum - not sure if it fits the stock twisty (in this case this *is *a 6P clicky on a C2 body.

2) Works well. I haven't used it in actual work or EDC but previously used an E2DL w/ LX2 clip. 
I thought I was going to make the switch _as soon_ as I got the Lego together but never did! Excellent clip. 

When I pull out a bezel down clip my hand is facing thumb-up.
With a bezel up clip my thumb is facing thumb-down. Kinda draw it out with the bottom of the hand. Gotta say it's more intuitive


----------



## recDNA (Jun 26, 2010)

Ajay said:


> Those Seraphs are pretty sweet looking and come ready for the 18650, great price too (from lighthound.com):
> Lumens Factory Seraph SP-6 LED 3 Mode Flashlight
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now take a look at the titanium version. It's gorgeous. No idea if it's any good


----------



## carl (Jun 26, 2010)

sfca,
thanks for the info. saw the bezel-down clip from the LX2. I wonder how solid the clip is attached. Is that LX2 clip beefy or flimsy on the C2 body?


----------



## sjmack (Jun 26, 2010)

ElectronGuru said:


> My latest effort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy 

EG - I have been trying and trying to not buy another light, but you aren't making it easy for me. If you were to do a 'creamsicle' orange and white, I think it would push me over the edge...

And, that would also be my vote for the sexiest P60 host.


----------



## kengps (Jun 26, 2010)

I wish you could do one in bright yellow. The same bright yellow as the Surefire Nitrolons. The yellow Cerakotes I have seen look a bit "orange-ey" Maybe it's just the photo. A two tone yellow,Black like the Surefire would convince me to buy a cerakote light.

This "Yellow"






Not this "yellow"


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 26, 2010)

I've always thought that the basic Solarforce L2 hosts were the best looking available. Although the Surefire 6P and the L2P give them a run for their money, I do also really like the look of the Surefire C2, although I'm not sure how good it would be to hold? The C3 just looks stupid to me though.. I think I prefer a much more basic and functional look to a light, I'll stick with my Solarforce for now I think. :thumbsup:


----------



## sfca (Jun 26, 2010)

RedForest UK said:


> I've always thought that the basic Solarforce L2 hosts were the best looking available. Although the Surefire 6P and the L2P give them a run for their money, I do also really like the look of the Surefire C2, although I'm not sure how good it would be to hold? The C3 just looks stupid to me though.. I think I prefer a much more basic and functional look to a light, I'll stick with my Solarforce for now I think. :thumbsup:



Combatgrip






Check out the description on Surefire's site. I gotta go!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 26, 2010)

M2 - C2 - G2


----------



## carl (Jun 28, 2010)

Are there any new or upgraded Surefire P60 hosts coming up?


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 28, 2010)

carl said:


> Are there any new or upgraded Surefire P60 hosts coming up?


The LED based ones are switching to the KX4 head (no separate head and drop-in).

Bodies do not appear to be changing.


----------



## Duglum (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a Surefire and not really new... but i just love the looks of my new L2P Gray.


----------



## carl (Jun 28, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> The LED based ones are switching to the KX4 head (no separate head and drop-in).
> 
> Bodies do not appear to be changing.



So no bezel down clips then. Oh well. Thanks for the info.

Will they make the C2 in black HAIII?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 29, 2010)

Duglum said:


> Not a Surefire



Its a P60, it qualifies 




carl said:


> Will they make the C2 in black HAIII?



With the exception of rare/expensive limited editions, factory HA C2's are always gray.


----------



## Jimdo (Jun 30, 2010)

Fireworm F1 (Absolutely Beautiful All Polished All Titanium P60 Host)
- This light truly is a gorgeous light -


----------



## andylondon (Jun 30, 2010)

I like the Surefire 6P HAIII black with HAIII Z59 tailcap and SMO silver bezel ring.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 30, 2010)

kengps said:


> I wish you could do one in bright yellow. The same bright yellow as the Surefire Nitrolons. The yellow Cerakotes I have seen look a bit "orange-ey" Maybe it's just the photo.



May also be the the computer(s). My colorful images tent to have embedded color profiles to improve color accuracy, but that can only minimize individual variations. I see no orange in the current yellow, in the photos or in real life.

The brightness of the Nitrolon yellow is not 'from the yellow' but from the added florescence. Based on our research on adding GID, it may be possible to add florescence to cerakote (there are no florescent cerakote colors), but the extra work and materials would raise costs as much as GID and not be as useful as GID.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jan 7, 2013)

Know this is an old thread but still relevant for today. Any new goings on in the P60 hosts market?


----------



## BarryG (Aug 27, 2014)

A quick bump.......
Anything new?



Barry


----------



## yoyoman (Aug 27, 2014)

I like the looks of the new Oveready Custom Cut Z2 and 6Z. Haven't pulled the trigger...yet.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 27, 2014)

I like titanium or brass with a matching clip but I've never seen a well-built one.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 27, 2014)

TNC make excellent P60 hosts. The smaller copper light in the picture below is an example:-





Similar hosts have been made in Aluminium & Titanium.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 27, 2014)

:bow: The larger copper/ brass is beautiful as well. Is that a variant of the titanium dragon pattern 26650's that were made? Stunning combination.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 28, 2014)

scout24 said:


> :bow: The larger copper/ brass is beautiful as well. Is that a variant of the titanium dragon pattern 26650's that were made? Stunning combination.



Thanks Greg. 

Yes, its along the same lines except that the body is a little longer to house 2 26500s and the light-engine has an MT-G2 which outputs 3000+ lumens on high.

I've always thought that brass and copper look nice together so I asked Chris for this combination.


----------

